# Hobie "Mirage" drive problem



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Was letting a friend take out the Outback to "Sea Trial" it to see if it is what he wanted ... everything (Equipment-wise) was OK , because I am very meticulous with ALL my gear , and I assembled the drive onto the Yak ... he went out for a bit , and when he came back one of the Turbo XT fins had come OUT of the drive mechanism :banghead:banghead ... the Rods are screwed into the drive unit , and then held by the "Cotter" pin (Sp ??) ... how could this have happened , and has there been any other speak of this on other Forums :doh ... I am at a loss as to what happened , never even had a single problem since I've owned this thing , and I got it Brand New :reallycrying ... replacement fins are only $50 or so , but DANG :doh


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Did the rod snap where the cotterpin goes in ? Orthe cotter pin snapped first than the rod come unthreaded? Ive never heard of it happen either.


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm guessing that you didn't put Loctite on the rod before you screwed it in. I've seen them wear themselves loose. 

So I would think that the rod screwed loose then the back part of the fin was the only thing holding it on.. then the fin probably tore off from all the flapping.


----------



## talltails (Jan 24, 2010)

I have owned several mirage drives. It's a good idea to put locktite or a similar product on the set screws that hold the fin bar to the drive. At the very least, carry the proper size allen wrench with you when on the water. Kinda like carrying an airpump when taking long bicycle rides.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I DID put Loc-Tite on the Rods when I installed them ... the Cotter Pin is STILL attached TO the drive system ... I looked into the drive system and the threads are still there so it didn't "Strip" out ... still amazed it fell off :banghead:banghead


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

I HAVE 2 HOBIES AND HAVE REPAIRED DRIVES WHILE IN THE WATER CAUSE I HIT [email protected], USUALLY HARD. IN THIS CASE I'M NOT SURE EXACTLY WHAT HAPPENED OR HOW, BUT INDULGE ME A BIT.



WHAT EXACTLY DID YOU LOOSE? THE PIN HELD BY A SPLIT RING ALSO HOLDS A THREADED POST WITH A BRASS KNURLED NUT THAT GOES INTO THE FIN , WAS THAT MISSING ALONG WITH THE FIN? AND WAS THE MAIN SHAFT ALSO MISSING?



WE JUST GOT BACK FROM CENTRAL FLORIDA, AND YOU SHOULD SEE WHAT A SPOOKED MANATEE CAN DO TO A DRIVE .



BECAUSE I TEAR UP SO MUCH GEAR , I NOW CARRY EXTRA OF EVERYTHING, INCLUDING SEAT PLUGS, YES I LOST ONE, WHILE CAMPING I DRAINED MY SEAT AREA AND IN THE MORNING I COULD ONLY FIND 1 AND I WAS SO LOADED DOWN I COULDN'T USE THE REAR DRAIN PLUG.:banghead



IF YOU STILL HAVE YOUR ORIGINAL FINS AND SHAFT, PUT THEM IN A ZIPLOC BAG AND PUT THEM IN THE BOW. THAT WAY YOU CAN STILL GET HOME.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Good idea on the original Fins in the Hull :clap ... I lost the Entire Fin assembly - Rod & Fin :banghead ... looking at it closely , STILL don't know how it happened :doh ... found a single replacement fin from Hobie instead of buying another whole set though :letsparty


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I am confused too. The only "cotter" pin I know of is a split ring at the rear of each fin. If you lose the connection at the rear the whole fin will slip off of the mast rod but the mast rod will still be there. The only way for the mast rod to come off is to either lose the hex lock bolt (old style) or have it break the locktite and un screw itself (new style). In that case the mast would separate from the drive but stay in the fin. If later the back connection tore or otherwise separated then the whole assembly would be gone -- except for the split rig attachment.

I suspect the latter happened but am unsure.

Ted


----------

